# "Multi-tool" The Rockwell SoniCrafter



## DontKnowWye (Dec 11, 2010)

After years of using the Rotozip (actually, the Dewalt equivalent) I am fed up with the dust. The Rotozip is a great tool, but it has it's limitations, mainly dust and expensive tile bits. I work in old houses often so I see a lot of plaster and wood lath or gypsum lath, the Rotozip with a tile bit works well, but it makes a lot of dust and you only get so many holes out of a $15 tile bit.

So I finally broke down and ordered the Rockwell SoniCrafter Multi-tool (it hasn't arrived yet). I ordered the 37 piece kit on sale, but most of it is just sanding discs which I won't use often. 

For people who use Multi-tools, what type of blades do you use most often? And what do you use the blade type for? I would like to order just the blades that I will need. 

I see Precision, Standard, and Universal End Cut Blades. Not sure what material those are made to cut thru. Then there are bi-metal blades, HSS Segment Saw blades, etc.

So what do you guys prefer for general work that an electrician would do? Cutting thru plaster, maybe some tile backsplash, etc. I'm sure you guys have found different methods and uses thru trial and error so I hope everyone could share, thanks.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

I picked up the Multimax by Dremel to use for a quick job for reworking one day, and it still keeps going! Although I wish I would have gotten the one your mentioned as it comes with an adapter to fit a multitude of manufacturers blades.

I would recommend the tile blade- makes quick work on old lath walls. the other I use is the semi circle toothed one- drywall opens right up accurately with that one (as well as wood- i.e. baseboard and trim). I use them all with one edge pointing slightly forward to make perfect 90 degree corners and for cleanliness of cuts. 

2-3 minutes with a drywall saw compared to 15-20 seconds with the multimax- you do them math.

Great purchase friend.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

I bit the bullet and bought the Fein Multimaster, glad I did!

for cutting lath and plaster or just plaster on its own I use an old bimetal blade. When it gets a bit dull I just fashion about 10 slots for teeth with a 1mm blade on the cordless angle grinder.. they do't even need to be pointed/accurate, the vibration action does all the work.

I tried using the segmented carbide grit blade, but decided to save this for tiles and such like


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I have yet to pit my Rockwell against any tile, so I can't address that. But I'm not one bit sorry I bought it as it's one of those now-indispensable tools in my arsenal.


----------



## DontKnowWye (Dec 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I have yet to pit my Rockwell against any tile, so I can't address that. But I'm not one bit sorry I bought it as it's one of those now-indispensable tools in my arsenal.


What blades do you use the most? I'd like to order some extra blades since the kit only comes with 1 of each and I think there are some other blades not included at all.


The_Modifier, I never even thought to use it for drywall, I usually just use my jab saw. I always stayed away from using power tools on drywall because the dust goes flying, but if the SoniCrafter can cut out box holes without making dust, it will save my arm a LOT of grief!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

It's super quick, the carbide blade works like a hot knife through butter on plaster that has a sand base in it. The old horse hair plaster it walks through just as well, the dust that is kept in a neat little pile at the bottom of the work is convenient too, I also carry a handy vac to clean up as I go.
:thumbup:


----------

